# ~*My third betta fish*~



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Today i went to Petsmart and picked up my new betta, Eclipse. He's been there for the past two weeks and i just HAD to go get him! His cup was nasty! And when i got there, there was a little girl holding his cup and saying,"He's so ugly." Made me really mad! Anyways after closer inspection i was shocked. He was labeled a halfmoon but he's a dragon!! Then i went up to the desk and complained and they said thats how they got him so they couldn't do anything... Then this guy told me that he was actually a SHE! I was really confused then, so i went and told the manager (during that time my parents acted like they didnt know me lol). She then looked at him and said,"I'm going to put him behind the system." Then i was really confused. She said that if he was labeled improperly they couldn't sell him/her. My parents came up when she left and asked where my betta was. I started to cry(Lol give me a break im 12). Then my mom got angry and demanded that they gave him/her back. So finally they did...... END. 

That was really long sorry!! Well soon Eclipse will be in his/her own 3gal. filtered tank!!! 

Is Eclipse a he or a she???









Ecilipse in his/her nasty cup









Eclipse in his/her new water









Eclipse next to his/her soon to be new home


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Wow, eclipse is beautiful!!!!! You hardly ever see snow white dragons like that in pet stores!!! He is definitely a he, I'm sorry that your petsmart employees don't seem to have much knowledge =/


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks!!! I just put him in his tank! It looks like he has some scars or ammonia burns, but he's really active and curious


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

So pretty owo


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a male Plakat! He looks like my Data. Here's a picture.


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous little guy! Great find!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Awww Data and Eclipse are twins!! Haha!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

[email protected] Thanks! He's a real cutie thats for sure!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i luv that little guy very pretty >w<
petstore employees don't know anything, they just want money, it makes me sick >:[
i overheard some employee saying to some customers, after spawning betta fish the female EATS the male, and am like " what the heck is she talking about? betta's don't each, stupid" but i didn'y tell it to her face. instead i tried to correct her but she ignored me like "am trying to do something here", she must've thought i was just some kid getting a fish am only 13. the customers where a bit confused to XP


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you! Yea, when i'm old enough to work at a pet store i'm not going to tell lies and whatnot to my customers.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

Very beautiful fishy!! great find!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Congrats on the new fishy!  He's gorgeous. What a great tank for the lil guy too.  One more fish and we'll have the same amount!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

he (she?) is really nice. I can't say much on the male/female debate, but really pretty.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

[email protected] Yup! My biggest tank yet! Im thinking about adding 3 neon tetras... Would that be okay or overstocking? And i'm going to add a snail into Dancer's cuz the rocks get really slimy, blech. For my birthday we will DEFIANTLY have the same! My options are 6-7 more bettas or 1 more betta and a hamster or other small rodent. What do yah think?

[email protected] We figured out that he is a HE. Haha! I'm guessing by your username that you're a warrior cat fan? Maybe? (if i'm wrong, then i'm throughly embarrassed)


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Nah, I wouldn't add anything else too it. 1" of fish per gallon of water.  And I would get 1 more betta and another animal.  I got a leopard gecko, my favorite pet now in the whole wide world. I already want another one. <3


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

hey, wanna know a trick to telling if its a male/female? females have an egg thing on their stomachs, just look through the bottom of the cup and see if she or he has a white dot there


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

[email protected] Okay, sure! Yea that's what i was thinkng  My dad said that he'd get my last betta from thailand! But my mom doesn't want me to have anymore animals, but..... It'll probably end in my favor anyways~

[email protected] We already figured out that he's a male, but your advice wouldn't help much because he's all white to begin with! Haha! Thanks though!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

That's just what I would do.  I am a huuuuge animal love, so I'm always for more animals, but sometimes a new kind of animal is great and fun.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yup!! My dad is all-for me getting a hamster or whatnot but my mom is all like,"Nuuuuu you have to get rid of the sugar gliders before!!! " Blech she's hormonal i guess


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

What are sugar gliders? Hehe.  And hamsters can biiiiiite!  Lol. I had a hamster a few years ago named Patches. She loved to bite people. I still loved her, had her for a few years. After that I got Squeakers, my fancy rat. Sweetest thing in the world, super cute and never bit once.  Loved her. When she passed I got Sandy, another super cute fancy rat. She was tan and white. After her I got into bettas again, and now leopard geckos.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha! Sugar gliders are like small flying squirrels! I had a hamster when i was 6. His name was peanut! But since i was 6 i always left the cage open soooo my kitty ate him :/ I <3 rats 2!! I had two ADORABLE hairless rats named twinkle and starlight! But Twinkle died of eternal bleeding and we put starlight down because she had a big tumor  Right now i have the absolute WORST case of the betta bug  (notice the happy face) But i <3 all animals so an animal, like a rat or hamster that i could interact with might make me a bit more sane hahah!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW! You own a kinda small flying squirrel??? O_O AWESOME!  HAHA.  Your other pets sounded adorable.  Yes, the wonderful betta bug.  God bless those who catch it.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha! Yes, indeed!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Sugar gliders are adorable!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yea! But mine are super duper chubby haha! They're so lazy that they dont ever glide XD They hop


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I just did some googling, and I discovered that I AM SOOOOO JEALOUS.  Sugar gliders have to be the cutest animals I've ever seen. Where would I get one??? LOL.  Sooo cute.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha! Cute huh? You can have mine! Haha jkjk i wuv my bebies


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I had one and it just screamed everytime I went near it! lol


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Mine only make that noise when i blow on then haha! XD (or when my MOM picks them up)


----------

